# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل كتاب عوارف المعارف لأبي حفص السهروردي/ كتاب مسند

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته بعد انقطاع طويل عن تحميل نفائس تراثنا العظيم من مخطوط اسلافنا الكرام سأبدا بتوفيق الله وعونه باتحافكم بما أفضل الله به علينا من خيره وبركته فله وحده سبحانه الحمد والمنة وترقبوا قريبا ما يسركم
وجزى الله عنا خير الجزاء من كان سببا في توصيلها الينا وتيسيرها ومخطوطة اليوم هي :

كتاب عوارف المعارف
للشيخ شهاب الدين أبي حفص عمر بن محمد السهروردي





بيانات المخطوط :
=======
اسم المخطوط :عوارف المعارف
اسم المؤلف :شهاب الدين أبو حفص عمر بن محمد بن عبد الله ابن عموية القرشي التيمي البكري السهروردي
رقم المخطوط : Ms. or. 345
عدد الاوراق :  155 ورقة
الحالة : تام   كامل 
مصدر المخطوط :  مكتبة جامعة لايبزيك / المانيا 
ملاحظات: الكتاب مطبوع متداول وفيه احاديث مسندة
تاريخ النسخ: لايوجد
اسم الناسخ : لايوجد

تحميل المخطوط 
الرابط الاول / الرابط الثاني
ــــــــــ

اعط مجانا كما تأخذ مجانا
اللهم اعط منفقا خلفا
اللهم اعط ممسكا تلفا

موقع خزانة التراث العربي / إصدارات قديمة ونادرة
موقع إسنادنا / مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
موقع سلسلة المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية المرتبة والمفهرسة

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

الله يكرمك....ويعزك...

----------


## يحيى صالح

> كتاب عوارف المعارف
> للشيخ شهاب الدين أبي حفص عمر بن محمد السهروردي


!!!

----------


## السيوطى

هذه الروابط لاتعمل معى وأريد حلا جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابو حسان السلفي

الرابط لم يعد يعمل و قد وجدت له رابطا في مكتبة المصطفى 
و هذا هو 
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arab...ile=005693.pdf
مع التنبيه أن مؤلف الكتاب صوفي !!

----------


## بنت الخير

الروابط كلها لا تعمل

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الاخوة الكرام الرابط الثاني لا زال شغالا ولله الحمد , وقد قمت للتو من التحميل منه

والرابط من مكتبة المصطفى إنما لنسخة مصورة , والكتاب الموضوع في المشاركة عبارة عن مخطوط فتنبه

----------


## أبو زاهر

مشكورين.

----------


## الجبائي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الفاضل ابو يعلى البيضاوي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكر جهدك المتميز في اتحافنا بإبداعاتك والعبد لله محتاج لهذا الكتاب ولكن .... 

الروابط لم تفتح لدي فهلا تكرمت بحل هذه الإشكالية !!!

مع خالص تقديري  ( مع الاعتذار لم ألحظ ان الرابط مضى عليه عام كامل )

اخوكم الجبائي

----------


## محمد الفارسي

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وأكرمكم ، ووفقنا وإياكم والمسلمين لما يحبه ويرضاه ، آمين .

----------


## ابن زولاق

أحتاج الكتاب للشاملة

----------


## أحمد البكري

> الروابط لم تفتح لدي فهلا تكرمت بحل هذه الإشكالية !!!


رابط الميديافير شغال:
http://205.196.122.245/3e1bdfb1a7sg/...arifmaarif.rar

----------


## ابن زولاق

من يرفعه للشاملة

----------


## أبو زيد الخير

*عوارف المعارف
المؤلف: عمر بن محمد بن عبد الله ابن عمويه، أبو حفص شهاب الدين القرشي التيمي البكري السُّهْرَوَرْدي (المتوفى: 632هـ)
المحقق: المستشار توفيق علي وهبه، والدكتور أحمد عبد الرحيم السايع
الناشر: مکتبه الثقافة الدينية - القاهرة، مصر
عدد الأجزاء: 1
[ملاحظات]
ترقيم الكتاب موافق للمطبوع وهو مذيل بالحواشي
أعده للشاملة: مجاهد صغير أحمد صودهوري

للمكتبة للشاملة

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rt4s9hq1ao19iol/%D8%B9%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%81  %20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B9%D8  %A7%D8%B1%D9%81.rar?dl=0

أو من هنا : 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...4&d=1484995079*

----------

